# School Work



## slvrlips (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello All 
I wanted to share some of my school work with you all tell me what you think ( guess you can tell I like natural looks) 
All make-up came in my kit some cinema secret and other brands


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 13, 2007)

i like them both, but especially the 2nd one.  the colors look really good on her


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 13, 2007)

stunning. I love the color placement and the colors you used on the models


----------



## Mien (Apr 13, 2007)

Good job! The first one is very natural but still dramatic, great lip choice. Second one goes perfect with her coloring, her brows are to die for. Ow, and I love her earrings


----------



## zori (Apr 13, 2007)

THe first one is dramatic and the second one is quite pretty! Great job....


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2007)

Moved to Say Cheese Forum per FOTD Guidelines.


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## msmack (Apr 14, 2007)

really nicely done!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 27, 2007)

great job! i like the clean classic natural look too!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 28, 2007)

they are cool, i really like the 2nd one


----------



## mabeauty (May 21, 2007)

I think you did a good job! I went to Von Lee myself I graduated in 06`! Cinema Secrets is not easy to work with and most people hate it! But you did a good job!


----------



## martygreene (May 23, 2007)

You're doing good! One thing I'm noticing is you seem to have a hard time with models left eyes (your right hand side). Are you perhaps left handed? I find this happens most often with southpaw artists. You'll probably want to practice that a bit to get past it. I have a hard time doing certain things on the right eye, but I just worked past it. 

I look forward to more!


----------



## riacarolina (May 9, 2008)

great job!!!


----------



## az* (May 10, 2008)

Very cute!


----------

